# the best classic games



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm open to suggestions, even willing to entertain objections, but this is probably a complete list of the best of the best games:


go (baduk)
chess / shogi and their variants 
craps 
mancala 
checkers (draughts) 
backgammon
dominoes
roulette 
mahjong 
bridge 
poker 
cribbage 
21 / blackjack 
gomoku 
dots and boxes 
euchre 
pinochle 
rummy / canasta 
baccarat 
whist / hearts / spades 
reversi (Othello) 
crazy eights 

Intentionally excluded are sports and everything copyrighted (reversi existed before "Othello").


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Could you extend it to include puzzles - crosswords etc.?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Is this list supposed to be in order? Also, what criteria are you using? Some mixture of history, complexity, and subjective fun? If it is ordered, chess should be #1. Solitaire (& variants) should be on there as well. Decent list though.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Is this list supposed to be in order? Also, what criteria are you using? Some mixture of history, complexity, and subjective fun? If it is ordered, chess should be #1. Solitaire (& variants) should be on there as well. Decent list though.


It is ordered! Otherwise there'd be nothing to argue about.

And chess is definitely #2! Or at least not #1.

If chess is the king's game, go is the gods' game.

Now that's just my opinion of course, but at the same time, I believe my opinions are correct.

I'm making this judgment based on the elegance of the rules and the depth of the strategy. But yeah, all manner of subjective judgments have informed this list.

I decided to leave off solitaire because everything else there is social. But there are so many variants of solitaire, they'd need to have their own list! The top one would, of course, I mean of very course, be calculation. Well, as far as I know.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

LezLee said:


> Could you extend it to include puzzles - crosswords etc.?


Definitely. I also considered sudoku. But... I feel like these things (and solitaire card games) are a different kind of category. Even though we can do them competitively... I don't know... I don't feel right about putting them in there.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

science said:


> It is ordered! Otherwise there'd be nothing to argue about.
> 
> And chess is definitely #2! Or at least not #1.
> 
> ...


Cool!

I'd personally put bridge a lot higher (maybe #3)... there's nothing else I know of even remotely like the bidding phase in a bridge hand. Poker should also be higher. Checkers, gomoku, mancala, 21, and dominoes should all be a few spots lower IMO, and I'm still gonna say switch chess and go. Nonetheless it's a good list. Glad to see cribbage up there. I'll let you know if I think of anything not on the list.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Presumably, the Mancala you are referring to is not the popular children's game. That game is not very difficult and strongly favors the player who goes first. It is also a modern invention and not historically accurate. Hopefully you are referring to the collection of Mancala games meant for adult play, that are very difficult, well-balanced, and historically accurate, and of which a version called "Oware" is the most popular. I enjoy playing Oware online and enjoy live play with my sons. I bought a large board online from Africa. We really cherish it. Great game. Really deserves a high ranking. Although, my favorite game is backgammon.


----------

